# Please ID this plant for me



## Andy22 (Apr 24, 2015)

This was sold as Monte carlo on pots. It has been in my tank for a little over a week. The new growth makes me think it is pearl weed/baby tears/HM.


















As you can see the plant is undergoing a transition with the older leaves being rounded while the new growth is more elongated.

I really hope I am wrong otherwise it would be a bummer.

I have never grown monte carlo before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think that's Monte Carlo, no. Looks more like the opposite-leaved Hemianthus that's not glomeratus.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

not monte carlo, its pearlweed.
grows like a weed.


----------

